# Nethogs or similar for FreeBSD?



## Jago (Apr 10, 2010)

Is there something like Nethogs for FreeBSD that would show bandwidth use broken down by PID, user and such in a convinient easy to view and understand fashion?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 10, 2010)

I was thinking of net-mgmt/nettop, but it doesn't list pid/user.


```
Sat Apr 10 21:49:34 2010                                          0:00:12
  %pkts  total    %size   total   sz/pkt    bit/s                   type
100.00%   35.0   100.00%   15.1k     442     0.0     total
100.00%   35.0   100.00%   15.1k     442     0.0     `-ipv4
 91.42%   32.0    98.13%   14.8k     474     0.0       |-tcp
 65.71%   23.0    85.80%   13.0k     577     0.0       | |-http 
 14.28%    5.0     7.99%    1.2k     247     0.0       | |-6667
 11.42%    4.0     4.34%  672.0      168     0.0       | `-ssh 
  8.57%    3.0     1.86%  288.0       96     0.0       `-udp  
  5.71%    2.0     1.22%  190.0       95     0.0         |-1194 
  2.85%    1.0     0.63%   98.0       98     0.0         `-shell
```


----------

